
Blocklist/Passlist Instead of Blacklist/Whitelist. Discuss - jwildeboer
Simple change, phonetically close enough IMHO. A simple change that actually makes sense to do.
======
Rannath
Except it doesn't make sense. Unlike the master/slave... thing,
blacklist/whitelist has a VERY well defined meaning. Blacklist is the closest
English term to the computing concept. You're also asking us to fragment our
terminology, change client-facing apis, and potentially put thousands of man
hours into retrofit these changes. What's the benefit?

